#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Δίκτυο Internet σε οικισμό

## saradis1

Καλημέρα/Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Σήμερα ήρθε κάποιος και μου πρότεινε να φτιάξουμε ένα σύστημα ώστε να πάρει internet ένα μικρό χωριουδάκι (οικισμός περισσότερο) -ασύρματα φυσικά-
Υποθέτω οτι χρειάζεται μια κεραία, router,ίσως και ενα pc. Τι άλλα σκεφτεστε οτι χρειάζονται? Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει κάποιες λεπτομέρειες υλοποίησης του? πιθανό κόστος ίσως? :Confused:

----------


## creteroyal

Σίγουρα θα είναι μια συμφέρουσα λύση, εάν συμφωνήσουν όλοι οι κάτοικοι του οικισμού να μοιραστούν τη σύνδεση. Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο ικανοποιητική θα είναι η ταχύτητα....

----------

